# Split/Second Velocity .... Kick Ass of a Game



## sam9s (May 28, 2010)

Guys....

Just now completed split second and I am ready,eager and dying to share my experience with gamers out there, as this turned out to be a kick ass of a game.......To start it belongs to Burnout Genre, but I enjoyed this far more than Burnout. (This is on PC I am talking about).......

*i45.tinypic.com/2psrlms.jpg

*i47.tinypic.com/iy1std.jpg


But before we actually judge this game, you have to understand that this racer game does not much depend on Racing simulation, rules or regulation, but just one thing ..... "_How to get you bloody opponent blown off the track_" ....  and the game succeeds very much with it.......its a arcade style combact racing game.......the idea is that we can trigger certain explosions laid on the track creating the distruction of the surroundings and thus blowing off your opponent........add to that great graphics, super speeds and thunderous sound effects and you got your self a thoroghly enjoyable game......

If anybody has seen the movie "Death Race" this game has exactly the same feel to it. Imagine an out of control airplane (triggered by an opponent)thundering toward you on a track which is the Airport itself and you somehow been able to manage zip past by that plane inches away at a speed of 200kmph......

Or when you demolish couple of your opponents by dislodging a huge concrete beam over them and you zip past by through the explosion itself.............truly satisfying man, specially with a woofer speaker system.

*GAMEPLAY *::: Hows the gameplay.....amazing, fast and pacy, developeres have made sure that the action never slowes down even after you take a hit. You earn your power by drifting, drafting, jumps, when your power meter is enough, icons appear on your opponents that you can trigger the explosion, but appearing the icon is not necessarily at the correct time, so timing is something you have to adjust by your self. The interesting part is when your power meter is full and red then you are ready to trigger some HUGE explosion.....like a whole power plant, or a huge bridge, or a neuclear reacter......this not only can take 3,4 of your opponents at once but also changes the course of your game by creating an all together alternate Track ...... absolute cool......

*GRAPHICS *::: Graphics are at par with todays gen games, though not as good as Burnout PC. But explosions and devastations are shown pretty neatly and are done very well. (Assuming that you are playing 1080p resolution with all settings set to high. *6.8/10*

*SOUND *::: That is where the game actually excells. It demands to be played on a Home Theater or a good 2.1 setup. The sound of explosions are huge and thunderous and you are simply thrilled by devastation. Developers have made the sound track in such a way that car engine is min, Game background score is second and the rest explosions and distruction is max, which is exactly the game of this kind needs...........*8.5/10*
check out the video at gamesopt

*uk.gamespot.com/pc/driving/splitse...ay-to-first-gameplay-movie?tag=videos;title;3


PS ::: To add i played the game on my *THIS* setup..... 

Over All Game Score ..... *8/10*


----------



## gagan007 (May 28, 2010)

thanks for the nice review...i will definitely try this game out...


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 30, 2010)

thanx for the review..i read somewhere that there's abug where in a race, the opponent cannot be defeated no matter what. did you not face any such problems?


----------



## sam9s (May 30, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> thanx for the review..i read somewhere that there's abug where in a race, the opponent cannot be defeated no matter what. did you not face any such problems?



What!! no way......I just completed the game, no such thing as unbeatable .....yes after 6 levels (out of 12) the game becomes really challanging and you have to really drive and blast with perfection to get your credits, but you do beat them else you wont progress to the next level.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 30, 2010)

sam9s said:


> What!! no way......I just completed the game, no such thing as unbeatable .....yes after 6 levels (out of 12) the game becomes really challanging and you have to really drive and blast with perfection to get your credits, but you do beat them else you wont progress to the next level.



great then...i think i'll get it.


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2010)

Nice review - was worrying about bugs - but after reading this review I've changed my mind - will try to get this game and give it a spin


----------



## sam9s (May 31, 2010)

No bugs what so ever, atleast not with the one I played....


----------



## giprabu (Jun 5, 2010)

A great review..  surely try it up..
thanx man !!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2010)

And guys...do try BLUR, its way more intense than split second IMO..


----------



## techpro_bunty (Jun 10, 2010)

sam9s said:


> *GRAPHICS *::: Graphics are at par with todays gen games, though not as good as Burnout PC. But explosions and devastations are shown pretty neatly and are done very well. (Assuming that you are playing 1080p resolution with all settings set to high.



No offense buddy, but how could you give this one a 6 and 1/2 over graphics dept? The developers don't target specifically the 1080p resolution. It's too good looking on a monitor unlike you. can't give it less than 8 for the neat and detailed graphics.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 10, 2010)

From what i've seen, the game looks ugly on my 19" and ont he other side, it looks so beautiful on a 24" my fnrd uses with his x360!


----------



## sam9s (Jul 8, 2010)

techpro_bunty said:


> No offense buddy, but how could you give this one a 6 and 1/2 over graphics dept? The developers don't target specifically the 1080p resolution. It's too good looking on a monitor unlike you. can't give it less than 8 for the neat and detailed graphics.



mmm well could be a point here, but still if you compare it with the graphics of SHIFT, DIRT2, GRID taking these as 10/10 or 9/10 reference material, I'd say 6.8/10 is a pretty accurate figure...


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2010)

^^ digit guys has also rated this game 8/10


----------



## Indyan (Jul 8, 2010)

I finished the game earlier this week and boy o' boy, did I have fun playing it. *It's just insane!* Route changers will bring down buildings, bridges and mountains! You have to see it to believe it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 25, 2011)

sorry for posting in old thread...
Started this yesterday..

gameplay is amazing...explosions are wow factor in this 
total adrenaline rush...
car runs in insane speed 

Graphics is much better than BLUR & close to Burnout...

Completed Episode 1 outta 12 Episodes


----------



## sam9s (Nov 25, 2011)

lol even I was thinking, hey my old review is been revived .... hehe no issues reminds me that I have to do a review of *Battlefield 3* as well .....


----------



## gameranand (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah certainly it was a great game. Total blast for me. When I played this game first hand I was like WTF just happened. Did that truck just exploded in middle of track and I just missed it by inch. Its an adrealine rush game. When you play it with friends on same PC then it would be more than fun for sure.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 28, 2011)

^Yup & the slow motion Powerplay Takedowns (like burnout) are splendid to watch...

Though this game doesn't have Nitro boost like BLUR but it is ok coz the car runs at uncontrollable speed..

& the 360 deg drift is mind blowing


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2011)

Lol you don't need a nitro boost at all, cars are already amazingly fast but if was present then it would have taken the game to new level.
The best part was that I have wrecked all cars at once and got 1st from last.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 28, 2011)

^Did u play the exta DLC?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2011)

No I didn't. Only completed the vanilla version.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 28, 2011)

whats an extra DLC


----------



## utkarsh73 (Nov 28, 2011)

This is one of the few games I have completed more than 1 time and still playing on regular basis. Mindblowing graphics and gameplay. Amazing cars(my favorite " coberitti slipstream").  I have never enjoy drifting in any other game so much(Hot pursuit 2010 comes very close).  My longest drift being 584 yards at the Airport terminal track with slipstream car. Amazing sound!!!!!!!
Played on a sub woofer and it blew up my mind!! This is the best sound effect I have ever seen in a game. 

The only thing I didn't like is its short gameplay. Must have around 25 episodes. I completed in just 3 days. Another thing is, if there were a speedometer(I like to measure things), it would have been very good but still no problem.

I rate it at 9.5/10


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2011)

Yup I also miss that speedometer.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2011)

sam9s said:


> whats an extra DLC



the DLC will have a new Track & upgrade cars... 



gameranand said:


> Yup I also miss that speedometer.



the developers did the fantastic job by not keeping anything on screen (to create a mess) so that gamers can enjoy full screen glory....
as u can notice the Lap-Count & current position is displayed on rear part of the car...to keep the screen clean


----------



## revolt (Nov 30, 2011)

Far better than nfs the run.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2011)

well today I will finish Split/Second only episode 12 is pending 


revolt said:


> Far better than nfs the run.


really...


----------



## gameranand (Dec 1, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> the DLC will have a new Track & upgrade cars...
> the developers did the fantastic job by not keeping anything on screen (to create a mess) so that gamers can enjoy full screen glory....
> as u can notice the Lap-Count & current position is displayed on rear part of the car...to keep the screen clean



That they did but still a speedometer just below the place where drift and draft gets written wouldn't have hurt but then we might wanted to see our speed then and now and might not completely concentrate on game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2011)

At last I finished episode 12..ending ceremony is good with lots of destruction...

Damn the last Elite Race is making me crazy.. i m getting 2nd position


----------



## gameranand (Dec 1, 2011)

Try to make drifts and then use route changer. This would really help.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2011)

^^yes I do it...also the type of car chosen matters 



utkarsh73 said:


> My longest drift being 584 yards at the Airport terminal track with slipstream car. Amazing sound!!!!!!!



mine was 1266 yards


----------



## utkarsh73 (Dec 2, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^yes I do it...also the type of car chosen matters
> 
> 
> 
> mine was 1266 yards



1266 yard is quite awesome!!!!!!
which car did you used???? and the track??


----------

